# 1.5" Spurs



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 26, 2015)

How many have killed an eastern with 1.5" or better spurs?  I've been close a couple of times but I haven't yet.  

Pictures welcome.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 26, 2015)

Not I.

Have two with 1 3/8"


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 26, 2015)

I have killed some with 1 5/8.. Couple of which have one spur broke..


----------



## mauser64 (Jan 26, 2015)

I'd have to add both together to hit 1.5 ! Been close a time or two but no cigar.


----------



## RUNnGUN (Jan 26, 2015)

1 5/16 gets me every time


----------



## six (Jan 26, 2015)

I've seen a lot of 1 1/2" spurs that do good to touch 1 1/4".    I have handful that are 1 1/2" or better.  The best being a couple at 1 3/4".  One Osceola and one Eastern.  I've been doing this a long time and 1 1/2" claims are common, but true 1 1/2" spurs are hard to come by.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 26, 2015)

several


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 26, 2015)

Just 2 for me in 30yrs of chasing them.  I hear people say all the time (this bird has 1.5" spurs easily but when the tape is applied it doesn't make the mark.)  A true 1.5" spur is a rarity at least for me and those hunters I know well. On both of those birds I killed that had 1.5" spurs I actually thought the would have measured 1.75" when I rolled the bird over and 1st saw them.


----------



## Will-dawg (Jan 26, 2015)

Killed one last year with one 1 11/16" and the other 1 5/8". Both measured with cloth tape


----------



## goblr77 (Jan 26, 2015)

To say true 1-1/2" spurs are rare is an understatement. I've killed exactly one bird since 1996 that had one spur that was 1-9/16". The other spur was 1-7/16". I've only seen four birds with spurs in SW GA and North FL that went over 1.5" . My brother killed one last year that had matching 1-5/8" spurs. I had a college professor that killed one with 1-3/4" spurs in 1997. A good friend of mine killed one in 1998, within 5 miles of the professor's bird, that had 1-3/4" spurs. That was the only turkey he ever killed.


----------



## sman (Jan 26, 2015)

I have 3 of em.  I have 2 that are so close it isn't funny.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 26, 2015)

Have killed two in the last few years. These were 1 9/16 matching pair. Hunted this bird for 3 years before he met his match.


----------



## sman (Jan 26, 2015)

I think this is one of em.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 26, 2015)

been close, 1 3/8 is my best. just cant break that 1.5" barrier


----------



## sman (Jan 26, 2015)

Another.


----------



## dtala (Jan 26, 2015)

I have X2


----------



## sman (Jan 26, 2015)

One more.


----------



## sman (Jan 26, 2015)

The one with the cloth tape could go either way. I could scoot the tape up or scratch his skin back a hair. I count him as needs a hair more.


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 26, 2015)

RUNnGUN said:


> 1 5/16 gets me every time



I think alot of birds are maxed out then genetically.. One thing I have noticed the birds that surpass that tend to be skinny in diameter. Dunno


----------



## sman (Jan 26, 2015)

Pressure plays a big role.  One of the birds came off a tract I didn't hunt for 3 yrs.  Someone else hunted it but never killed a bird.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm going to try....


----------



## antharper (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been lucky enough to kill a couple, most of them were around 15 yrs ago for some reason , maybe not as many turkey hunters . This 1 was last yr on public land.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm starting to wonder if genetics play a role as well?


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Not yet. 1 3/8" a few times. I need a spur stretcher.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 26, 2015)

Look at this bird.  He is very unusual compared to all the other birds I’ve ever killed.  His spurs where only 1.25" long but they were really thick.  Even his leg diameters and feet where bigger than birds I've killed with bigger spurs.  His head was also huge.  When my dad saw him the first thing he noticed was how big his feet where and how thick the spurs where.  Do ya’ll think this was an old bird or what?


----------



## six (Jan 26, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> Not yet. 1 3/8" a few times. I need a spur stretcher.



They are probably sold out.  They seem to be a popular item.


----------



## six (Jan 26, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> Look at this bird.  He is very unusual compared to all the other birds I’ve ever killed.  His spurs where only 1.25" long but they were really thick.  Even his leg diameters and feet where bigger than birds I've killed with bigger spurs.  His head was also huge.  When my dad saw him the first thing he noticed was how big his feet where and how thick the spurs where.  Do ya’ll think this was an old bird or what?


Blood is the cause of the big head.  I would guess he's an older bird who either has broken his spurs in the past or just doesn't have it genetically as far as longer spurs.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 26, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> Not yet. 1 3/8" a few times. I need a spur stretcher.



Clinton banned them a long time ago.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 26, 2015)

six said:


> Blood is the cause of the big head.



Learned something new there.  Sure did make a great picture though.


----------



## sman (Jan 26, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> Learned something new there.  Sure did make a great picture though.



Does have some chubby spurs.


----------



## sman (Jan 26, 2015)

Here's a genetic comparison with spurs that measure close to the same length.  The bird on the right was a hoss!  Look at the length of his toes compared to the bird next to him.  Both spurs were around 1 7/16".  Killed about a week apart.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 26, 2015)

Here is one of my 1.5" spurs from 2013. The other 1 I don't have a picture I can access at work but the were solid black skinny long hypodermic spurs.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 26, 2015)

Not me. Ive saw a couple though that were kilked around. We have one area and only in this one area on public land. Birds get huge. 3 biggest I ever saw were killed within a couple hundred yards apart on it. They were huge turkey. Several yrs between em. So I think genetics play a role to.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 26, 2015)

I've personally never seen a set of 1.5" spurs come off any of the land I hunt.  I bet it's a great feeling when you walk up to a pair of 1.5" hooks.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Jan 26, 2015)

I've never personally killed a 1.5" spur bird but have called up 1.5" and a 1.75" spurred birds for friends.

Maybe one day I'll get mine....


----------



## six (Jan 26, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> I've personally never seen a set of 1.5" spurs come off any of the land I hunt.  I bet it's a great feeling when you walk up to a pair of 1.5" hooks.



Not if you grab him while he's still flopping.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 26, 2015)

I've killed a few that were close but never 1.5". 

Maybe this year!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 26, 2015)

six said:


> Not if you grab him while he's still flopping.



I'm more of a stand on the head guy.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 26, 2015)

gobblinglawyer said:


> I've never personally killed a 1.5" spur bird but have called up 1.5" and a 1.75" spurred birds for friends.
> 
> Maybe one day I'll get mine....



I'm sure you where happy for the hunters but a little sad.


----------



## trkyburns (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been lucky to kill two with 1.5 spurs. One was in late 90's, right at 1.5". The other was last year, 1 & 11/16".


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 26, 2015)

I've taken two with 1.5" spurs. That includes this one from last year, sadly one of his was broken.


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> I've taken two with 1.5" spurs. That includes this one from last year, sadly one of his was broken.



Maybe you will kill the one he broke it off in this season.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 26, 2015)

Here is Mrs. Fountain's spurs.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 26, 2015)

Making us men look bad.


----------



## fountain (Jan 26, 2015)

^ those were true 1.5s...only ones ive had the pleasure to hold in my hands.  my bow bird from last spring measured 1 7/16 and 1 3/8 (sooooooo close!!)


----------



## BBond (Jan 26, 2015)

Been lucky to get 2 birds with 1 3/8 and 1 with 1 spur 1 1/2.  Actually all from the same piece of public land.


----------



## goblr77 (Jan 26, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> I'm starting to wonder if genetics play a role as well?



I'm sure they do. No different than multiple bearded turkeys coming from the same area.


----------



## Covehnter (Jan 26, 2015)

Killed several I was certain were 1.5"ers when I flipped them over. Only 2 actually proved to be . . . it just happened to be the last bird I killed last year and the last bird I killed year before last, an Ohio Eastern and Maine Eastern.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 26, 2015)

icdedturkes said:


> I think alot of birds are maxed out then genetically.. One thing I have noticed the birds that surpass that tend to be skinny in diameter. Dunno



I've noticed that.


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 26, 2015)

cklem said:


> I've noticed that.



I find a lot of birds have 1 1/4 and they tend to have larger diameter spurs.. Other than the cool to shoot a 1.5 or better gobbler factor I personally believe these birds are done growing spurs and most likely are the same age as the 1.5 inch spurred birds.. Have no proof but its something I have seen a bunch. Dunno


----------



## sman (Jan 26, 2015)

Those are pretty Cove!


----------



## mike1225 (Jan 26, 2015)

Turkeys with 11/2 inch spurs have been hard to come by but I have gotten lucky a few times.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 26, 2015)

one of mine from days gone past


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 26, 2015)

my son killed this a few years ago...good double that day


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 26, 2015)

Gaswamp said:


> my son killed this a few years ago...good double that day



That will be a tough day to top there.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 26, 2015)

This was last year with a MossyoakPro..He got a double and left me the runt of the litter to dispatch.  His biggest bird had one spur that met criteria.  Bird #1- 20.15 lbs 9.5" beard and with 1 spur that measured 1.5" and one with 1 5/16"

Bird #2- 19.5 lbs 10" beard and matching 1 5/16 spurs

Bird #3- 18.12 lbs 11" beard with 1 spur 1 1/4 and one 1" spur


----------



## long hooks 54 (Jan 26, 2015)

1 2inch 4 1.5 halfs in the last 3 years in Alabama


----------



## GaHunter31602 (Jan 26, 2015)

*I have 2*

I killed 1 that was 1.5" and 1 stud that was 1 15/16".


----------



## six (Jan 26, 2015)

2"  Dang!  I've seen a lot of dead turkey birds but never a 2" spur.   Congrats on a once in many lifetimes gobbler.  I bet he had seen and heard about every turkey hunting gadget there is.


----------



## sman (Jan 26, 2015)

Wowser!


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes sir GAhunter those are impressive. Are those from and Eastern or an Osceola?


----------



## hambone50 (Jan 26, 2015)

Georgia bird...1 5/8ths.  Killed him at 1:30 in the afternoon.  He was a big ol boy! haven't topped him since then.  I love the pearl colored ones.


----------



## gregg (Jan 26, 2015)

Killed a few in Florida that were 1.5", none that long in Georgia though.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 26, 2015)

Got this set on April 4th 2006. This was my 1st 1.5" spur.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 26, 2015)

Putting it to the tape.


----------



## GaHunter31602 (Jan 26, 2015)

*Eastern*



Toddmann said:


> Yes sir GAhunter those are impressive. Are those from and Eastern or an Osceola?



Turkey was an Eastern killed in S. GA.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 26, 2015)

GaHunter31602 said:


> Turkey was an Eastern killed in S. GA.



10-4. Got a few friends who hunt Thomas county and they kill some long spur birds as well.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 26, 2015)

Not yet but been close a couple times..


----------



## Michael Lee (Jan 26, 2015)

*First 1.5*

Here is my first one with 1.5 inchers, sharp too.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 27, 2015)

GaHunter31602 said:


> I killed 1 that was 1.5" and 1 stud that was 1 15/16".



Those are sick!


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 27, 2015)

I've got one under my belt.


----------



## QuackAddict (Jan 27, 2015)

Not me.


----------



## florida boy (Jan 27, 2015)

here in north Fl a 130 inch deer may be hard to come by but a gobbler with 1.5 plus inch spurs are not hard to come by . I have killed probally close to 15 to break 1.5 and 3 to break 1 .75 .My biggest to date is 1 7/8 on one side and half the other side broke off .


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2015)

Now U done and went & did it F/B, how we gonna keep them in jawga now.


----------



## turkeyed (Jan 27, 2015)

2 in 12 seasons of chasing ole gobbler.

Here's one


----------



## Tommy Walton (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Brad (Jan 28, 2015)

None I like killing 2 year olds.


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 28, 2015)

Killed 1 several 6 1 3/8 and the 1 1/2was public land warwoman turkey don,t see many mtn turkeys with real long hooks


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 28, 2015)

Lying ruler


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jan 28, 2015)

Most studies Ive been seeing lately dont correlate age to spur length at all. I kill every longbeard that comes in. None of them are memorable unless the hunt was.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 29, 2015)

I have two one from a long time a ago and one from last year. Both have one spur that measures 1 5/8". Last years bird was on public land. It was a difficult hunt that lasted almost 3 hours. Im still smiling about that one.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 29, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> Most studies Ive been seeing lately dont correlate age to spur length at all. I kill every longbeard that comes in. None of them are memorable unless the hunt was.



I hear ya!!!! If he gobbles like a man, he will die like a man, don't you think.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 29, 2015)

cklem said:


> I hear ya!!!! If he gobbles like a man, he will die like a man, don't you think.



I agree except for jakes.  I've gone after a couple of full gobbling birds only to call in a jake.


----------



## scwoody (Jan 29, 2015)

I haven't but I'm feeling lucky this year, just like all the last.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 29, 2015)

Never seen 1.5" spurs.  Longest I've personally killed is 1-7/16". 

I saw some just under 2" spurs once on a mount a guy had.  He bushwhacked that bird in jeans and a white T-shirt.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 29, 2015)

Another 1.5" gobbler from back in 2003. I killed this gobbler at 2:30 pm. I let him see me while going to him on the roost that morning. That afternoon, I went back and set up and done some light calling. He walked straight to me looking for the hen.


----------



## antnye (Jan 29, 2015)

Great Bird Jody!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 29, 2015)

Great bird Jody.  

Why did you let him see you?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 29, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> Why did you let him see you?



It happens.  Plus I was on public land and was trying to get to him before anyone else.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 29, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> It happens.  Plus I was on public land and was trying to get to him before anyone else.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jan 29, 2015)

Here's 2 of the 4 turkey's I have killed.  One is right at 1.5.  The other is 1 11/16.


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 29, 2015)

Here is the only one I've gotten.  Both are 1.5" on the nose.

Screven C. bird back in 09.


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 29, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> I've taken two with 1.5" spurs. That includes this one from last year, sadly one of his was broken.



How do you think he busted his spur off?


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 29, 2015)

I always thought this bird I shot had some funny shaped spurs.  Very thick at the bases, then narrowed down abruptly and were needle sharp

They were 1 1/4" and 1 5/16"


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 29, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> How do you think he busted his spur off?



I have no idea. I've killed several with broken spurs.


----------



## six (Jan 29, 2015)

Here's a few over the years.


----------



## florida boy (Jan 30, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Now U done and went & did it F/B, how we gonna keep them in jawga now.



If they dont mind paying 20-25 dollars per acre on a lease for  thunderchickens by all means go for it !


----------



## straightshooter (Feb 1, 2015)

I am lucky to live in an area with a bunch of old long spurred turkeys.  I have killed two in the lower Savannah River swamp with 1 1/2 inch spurs and one in a bottom in SC with 1 1/2 inch hooks.  Killed a Merriams bird in the Cheyenne River bottom of SD with 1 9/16 inch spurs.  In that same Savannah River swamp location, I called in a bird for a buddy of mine that sported 
1 15/16 in hooks.  Yes.....I do know how to measure spurs.  Those are all areas with not much hunting pressure, so gobblers tend to live a little longer.


----------



## Slicky (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Timber1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thats a mean looking gobbler. He has fire in his eyes!


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 4, 2015)

Some mighty fine looking spurs on here, I like it!


----------



## jaymax (Feb 5, 2015)

4 sets for me...1 9/16 is longest though


----------



## jrmcc (Feb 5, 2015)

Here's one of two iv killed with 1.5" spurs. My dog chewed them up before I even got a good picture.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 5, 2015)

jaymax said:


> 4 sets for me...1 9/16 is longest though



My gosh!


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 6, 2015)

I have one pair. They are 1.5" if you measure them on one side and 1 6/8" if measured from the other side. These are also the sharpest spurs I have.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 6, 2015)

Core Lokt said:


> I have one pair. They are 1.5" if you measure them on one side and 1 6/8" if measured from the other side. These are also the sharpest spurs I have.



Wow!!!!


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 6, 2015)

Core Lokt said:


> I have one pair. They are 1.5" if you measure them on one side and 1 6/8" if measured from the other side. These are also the sharpest spurs I have.




Those spurs look great with the way they hook.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 6, 2015)

Yea that's a limbhanger fo sho^^^^^ None for me in 16 years of shading them. I did call one across the Oconee river once though. Does that count. I think foreman was in my club at that time


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Feb 6, 2015)

7 1.5 or better this is my biggest just under 2.00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## Slicky (Feb 6, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> Thats a mean looking gobbler. He has fire in his eyes!



He was and whooped my butt for two years. He would fly down come close and then fly back up and bust me every time I tried to move and re-setup.

He did that the day before I got him that afternoon, but he messed up and flew where I knew he wouldn't walk out. It was to thick, I felt like if I got there early and got his attention first, he would fly back from where left from.

I did and he did and pitched after hopping trees for about 300 yards. At 50 yards out I held my ground and he pitch to about 25 yards and the rest is history.

I roosted him one afternoon with a hen too my right and him and anther bird to my left...He had one that he let hang around...I got in between them well before first light.

I figured I had him I would wait till the hen started and chime with her, she did and I did. a bird gobbled a couple times up the bottom. He flew to him and I set and listened to the fight..He knew he could come back and get the hen when he wonted.


After he was taken out...a couple days passed and the world came to live...I didn't know we had that many birds..


----------



## Nannyman (Feb 6, 2015)

Only one. Wish I had mounted him. Just couldn't afford it.


----------



## Slicky (Feb 6, 2015)

Nannyman said:


> Only one. Wish I had mounted him. Just couldn't afford it.



You will, it will happen.....


----------



## Nannyman (Feb 6, 2015)

Slicky said:


> You will, it will happen.....



Hopefully in that creek where that bird circled around us last year in Tenn.


----------



## SouthGaRunNGun (Feb 9, 2015)

Not yet my first bird of the season last year had 1 3/8 spurs that I was sure was 1.5 in the woods he had 11.5 beard, there is only one spur left due to a very annoying hound


----------



## Stickman1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Congrats to everyone who has killed such a fine gobbler. My best gobbler has 1 3/8th" spurs. Got him in a case down in my basement in my trophy room struttin.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Feb 10, 2015)

I've killed 2 w/1 1/2" spurs in 35 yrs. Did U know that spurs dry & shrink.

 Bob


----------



## TenPtr (Feb 11, 2015)

I have killed 1 with spurs over 1.5"

These were 1 9/16"
Camden County, GA


Got all kinds between 1.25'' and 1 3/8" but those 1.5 inchers are few and far between to say the least.  Some areas in GA produce much longer spurs than others.  The Southern Counties with loamy and sandy soils really grow impressive hooks.


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 11, 2015)

3 for me. My longest spurred bird has 1 5/8" matching spurs. He weighed maybe 14 lbs and had a wispy 8" beard. I killed him about noon back in 1997.  I spotted him strutting alone in a powerline and called him up. He never gobbled....just strutted the entire way in. I swear it took him an hour to cover the 300 yard gap.  That hunt taught me about patience.


----------



## birddog52 (Feb 15, 2015)

somebody got lying ruler or bad eyes


----------



## birddog52 (Feb 17, 2015)

like those pink spurs as my ole friend fats truelove would say thats the pure strain


----------



## trkykilr (Feb 17, 2015)

I've been very fortunate with 1.5"ers.  I have 4 easterns, 1 osceola, and 1 rio.  Longest is 1-7/8' eastern


----------



## Toddmann (Dec 16, 2016)

One of my all time favorite threads. Let's see some more 1.5" Spurs while we wait on March 2017.  Any from 2016?

My biggest from 2016 were 1 3/16". Was thinking they were a little bigger than that but when tap was applied they were just shy of 1.25".  Still was a limbhanger.


----------



## Firepuppy89 (Dec 18, 2016)

*16'season*

Only two I've ever killed and got lucky  on two that were 1.5"


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 18, 2016)

Here are Fountain's and Mrs. Fountain's birds.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 18, 2016)

Continued


----------



## fountain (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks D.  I don't have enough sense to post pics off my fone.

The bottom one is an Osceola.  I know you said ga birds, but couldn't help it.  I was pretty excited about that one


----------

